# Hochteich verfärbt...



## Saturina (12. Mai 2011)

So, bisher war ich nur eine stille fleissige Leserin...

Haben seit 5 Wochen einen Hochteich im Garten ca. 300l.
Bepflanzt mit bisher ca 10 Pflanzen in unterschiedlicher tiefe. Die Pflanzen hab ich in pflanzkoerbchen in teicherde gepflanzt. Als bodengrund Sand und Steinchen. Anfangs sah alles toll aus- superklares Wasser. Auf einmal hat ich das Wasser verfärbt roetlich- gelblich und die Pflanzen wirken sehr unglücklich. Lassen sich hängen wenn ihr versteht was ich meine 
Ebenso ist der Teich von Mückenlarven aufeinmal aufgesucht worden -- zehntausend  

Haben jetzt seit ner Woche- ich glaub etwas spaet - eine Wasserspielpumpe.Damit der Teich mehr Sauerstoff bekommt...

Woher kommt diese Farbe und was tun?

Danke für antworten


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

Hallo stille Leserin,

und herzlich :Willkommen2 bei uns. Schade, dass Dein erster Beitrag gleich wegen eines Problems ist.

Hast Du mal ein Foto von Deinem Teich? Das wäre von Vorteil.

Und ist das Wasser, ist das richtig rot? Dann guck mal hier:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20803

Wasserspiel gegen Mücken ist gut! Wenn es nicht aussreicht, kannst Du zur Not auf das hier zurückgreifen.


----------



## Saturina (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

Danke für deine Antwort. Hatte bisher immer nurvon grünalgen gelesen deshalb war ich  sehr über diefarbe verwundert. Vielleicht bessert es sich ja wenn's mal endlich regen gibt. Es scheint halt auch viel Sonne in den Teich. Mache bei nächster moeglichkeit mal ein photo.

Weiß jemand ob die Mücken wenn geschlüpft gerne an der Geburtsstaette bleiben?

Gruss


----------



## derschwarzepeter (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

Dein Teich ist kein Teich,
sondern bestenfalls ein Aquarium
und wenn das wirklich in der Sonne steht, 
werden sich da interessante Temperaturen entwickeln,
die höheren Pflanzen und Tieren kein dauerndes Überleben ermöglichen.
Abgestorbene Pflanzenteile bilden die Basis für eine Bakterien- und Einzellerkultur
und auch gewisse Algenarten werden sich unter diesen Bedingungen ansiedeln können.

Fazit: So kleine Wannen gehören in den permanenten Schatten - Diffuslicht reicht.


----------



## Christine (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

Es tut mir leid Peter, aber da muss ich Dir widersprechen. 

Meine Badewanne hat wesentlich weniger als 300 Liter, es leben zahlreiche Pflanzen darin, die nicht zu den Algen zählen und jedes Jahr schlüpfen dort __ Libellen und Blasen- und Posthornschnecken vermehren sich fröhlich.
Sonne: mindestens 4 Stunden.


----------



## Dachfrosch (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Dein Teich ist kein Teich,
> sondern bestenfalls ein Aquarium



Ich habe seit vier Jahren also Aquarien am Balkon stehen - mein Pflanzen gedeihen aber sehr gut, und das, obwohl die "Aquarien" auf einer Dachterrasse ohne erwähnenswerten Schatten stehen


----------



## Eugen (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

sorry Peter,

das seh auch ich etwas anders.
Klar ist ein Mini nicht mit einem großen Teich zu vergleichen.
Aber gerade das ist ja das Interessante dran.
Und Minis als Aquarium zu bezeichnen ist einfach Quatsch.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Ich habe halt aus 





Saturina schrieb:


> Es scheint halt auch viel Sonne in den Teich.


auf ein überhitztes Gewässer geschlossen, was mit





blumenelse schrieb:


> Sonne: mindestens 4 Stunden.


durchaus noch klappen kann. 
(Auch mein erster "Teich" war ein im Pflanzentrog am Balkon verbuddelter Mörteltrog;
ich hab den aber nur im Spaß als "Teich" bezeichnet!)

Wirklich erstaunen tut mich, dass 


Dachfrosch schrieb:


> die "Aquarien" auf einer Dachterrasse ohne erwähnenswerten Schatten stehen


und trotzdem nicht aufgrund heftiger Temperaturschwankungen kippen.

Genau das dürfte aber bei Saturina passiert sein:
Die Mückenlarven sind auf für andere Tiere lebensfeindliche Gewässer spezialisiert,
die sich durch Sauerstoffarmut und hohe Keimzahlen durch Fäulnisprozesse auszeichen!


----------



## Dachfrosch (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Wirklich erstaunen tut mich, dass
> "die "Aquarien" auf einer Dachterrasse ohne erwähnenswerten Schatten stehen"
> und trotzdem nicht aufgrund heftiger Temperaturschwankungen kippen.



Ich glaube es liegt an der Masse an Pflanzen, die ich da reinstopfe


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

Hi Suni,
da magst du recht haben
und es schaut auch SEHR gut aus - Kompliment!


----------



## Saturina (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

@ derschwarzepeter: Naja als Aquarium hätte ich ihn auch nicht bezeichnet. Und ich glaube ich schreibe hier im miniteich- Forum....oder hab ich mich vertan??? 
Bei mir leben auch schon andere Tierchen ausser Mückenlarven. Und ich würde nicht behaupten dass dort etwas fault...

Das teichwasser ist ganz normal temperiert und hat halt Sonne wenn es 3 wochen nicht regnet...

Mich hätte interessiert ob es vielleicht tipps gibt wie man die Alge wegkriegen kann.
So wie ich die Minis hier sehe sollte ich vielleicht ein paar mehr Pflanzen Pflanzen.

Danke für die anderen antworten


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

Hallo Saturina,

nimm es nicht persönlich, es gibt leider immer wieder User, die halten sich für so kompetent, dass sie überall ihren Senf dazu geben müssen. Die sind aber ganz selten, Du wirst sehen, es gibt hier in der Miniteich-Abteilung viele netter User/innen, die Dir weiter helfen können.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*



Saturina schrieb:


> Mich hätte interessiert ob es vielleicht tipps gibt wie man die Alge wegkriegen kann.
> So wie ich die Minis hier sehe sollte ich vielleicht ein paar mehr Pflanzen Pflanzen


Hi Saturina,
Tipps, Algen wegzukriegen, gibt´s viele, aber praktisch keine guten:
Die sind alle mehr oder weniger radikal und bewegen sich auf dem schmalen Grat:
_Was schadet den Algen, ohne den Pflanzen zu schaden? _(zumindest wenig  :?)
Das ist aber gar nicht so einfach:
Algen brauchen für ihr Wachstum prinzipiell die gleichen Nährstoffe wie höhere Pflanzen,
sie sind "schneller da" wie diese, können sich auch schneller vermehren
und tolerieren grimmigere Schwankungen in der Temperatur und im Chemismus.

Damit sind "neue" und auch neu angelegte Gewässer potentiell "algengefährdet",
doch stellt das genau genommen den ersten Schritt zur Besiedlung des Gewässers dar:
Würde man das (unter prinzipiell geeigneten Radbedingungen) für sich belassen,
so würde sich über einen Zeitraum von mehreren Jahren eine komplexe Lebensgemeinschaft entwickeln,
in der die Algen von den höheren Pflanzen verdrängt wurden
und aufgrund Nährstoffarmut im Wasser auch nicht mehr kommen.

Da wir üblicherweise die Geduld nicht aufbringen (Wer will schon 3 Jahre in eine Kloake gucken?),
gilt es, den Vorgang zu beschleunigen und der Natur unter die Arme zu greifen:

Sorge für geeignete relativ konstante Randbedingungen (Temperatur, Wasser, Licht, ...)
und setz MEHRERE geeignete Pflanzenarten. (Es werden nicht alle anwachsen!)
Schwererer Bodengrund (ungedüngte Gartenerde) muss nicht unbedingt sein;
wenn, denn muss er mit einer dicken Schicht sandigem Kies abgedeckt werden.
(Bei Bedarf kann man bereits gut wachsenden Pflanzen mit Düngestäbchen helfen.)
Das Wasser sollte sauber, d.h. nährstoffarm sein; nachgefüllt wird auch damit.
Im Miniteich solltest du (wie im Aquarium) monatlich ca. 1/3 des Wassers wechseln.
In den ersten Wochen solltest du abgestorbene Pflanzenteile grob entfernen,
dann ist übertriebene Sauberkeit eher schädlich.

Du solltest schon von Anfang an ein paar kleine Posthornschnecken einsetzen,
ein knappes Achterl Schlamm aus einem Tümpel (nur kurz transportieren!)
sorgt für tierische Vielfalt und Feinde der Mückenlarven.

Das ist jetzt vielleicht nur der Schnellsiedekurs,
aber im Wesentlichen wird das so klappen!


----------



## Saturina (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

Guck mal mit der Antwort kann ich schon mehr anfangen  danke für deine Mühe 

Mal sehen ob ich mein Aquarium retten kann

Gruss Saturina


----------



## Dachfrosch (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> und es schaut auch SEHR gut aus - Kompliment!



Danke!



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Schwererer Bodengrund (ungedüngte Gartenerde) muss nicht unbedingt sein;
> wenn, denn muss er mit einer dicken Schicht sandigem Kies abgedeckt werden.
> (Bei Bedarf kann man bereits gut wachsenden Pflanzen mit Düngestäbchen helfen.)
> Das Wasser sollte sauber, d.h. nährstoffarm sein; nachgefüllt wird auch damit.
> ...



Ich muss da ein bißchen widersprechen  Wenn ich zuviele Algen habe - ein paar Algen sind ja immer im Teich - dann fang ich sie mit einem Stab raus, man kann sie aufwickeln wie Spaghetti  Veralgte Pflanzkörbe spül ich ab und rupf händisch alle Algen runter.

Ich hab gar keine Erde im Teich, nur Sand und Kies, jede neue Pflanze wird sauber abgespült, bevor sie in den Teich darf (Ausnahme ist die Seerose). Ich dünge nicht und ich wechsel niemals das Wasser! Ich fülle allerdings jeden Tag Wasser nach, es verdunstet ja einiges und so 100% dicht ist so ein Fass auch nicht. Das sorgt außerdem für Kühlung, weil das nachgefüllte Wasser ja kalt ist.
Viele Schwimmpflanzen sorgen außerdem dafür, dass das Wasser realtiv kühl bleibt.

Ich habe __ Schlammschnecken im Teich, die machen aber mM nach mehr Mist, als dass sie Algen vernichten :evil Außerdem vermehren sie sich wie die Hasen und knabbern alles an :evil

Und hin und wieder hol ich mir aus dem nahegelegenen See ein, zwei Becher Wasser - aber keinen Schlamm! -  da sind dann Wasseflöhe und Kleingetier drinnen.


----------



## Saturina (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

Leider kann ich z. Zt. Keine Photos anhängen...

Mein teichwasser hat ein rötlich braune Verfärbung es ist nicht so dass dort Algen rumschwimmen die man rausfischen könnte. Hab auch nicht das Gefühl dass es durch regen besser geworden ist. Es ist halt trüb 

Die schilfpflanzen wachsen mittlerweile ganz gut nur die blühenden lassen etwas die köpfe hängen.
Als Grund habe ich wie hier oft empfohlen Sand und kleine Steine. Die Pflanzen hab ich mit teicherde in pflanzkoerbchen.

Versuche die Tage mal ein Photo hochzuladen.

Gruss Saturina


----------



## Saturina (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

@ dachfrosch
wenn du sagst du nimmt keine Erde...
Wie sind denn deine Pflanzen im Teich befestigt? Sind die dann im Körbchen mit Kies? Oder hast du nur schwimmpflanzen?

Gruss Saturina


----------



## Dachfrosch (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*



Saturina schrieb:


> @ dachfrosch
> wenn du sagst du nimmt keine Erde...
> Wie sind denn deine Pflanzen im Teich befestigt? Sind die dann im Körbchen mit Kies? Oder hast du nur schwimmpflanzen?



Ich hab sie (so wie ich hier gelernt habe *g*) nur in Sand und Kies in diesen Teichkörbchen, ja. Nur die Seerose setht in einem Lehmgemisch.


----------



## gollnir (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

hi,

das effektivste mittel gegen die algen in euren teichen (Aquarien): sucht euch einen naturteich in eurer nähe und holt euch mit einem ganz feinem kescher wasserflöhe und vieleicht ein paar nicht geschützte __ schnecken
ab in eure teiche und eine zeitlang später wird das wasser wieder klar....die tierchen ersetzen natürlich keine pflanzen...so werdet ihr eure algen los ganz ohne chemie


----------



## Saturina (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Hochteich verfärbt...*

Hab jetzt nochmal mehr Pflanzen eingesetzt- mal gucken wie es wird. Habe auf jeden Fall Regelmaessigen Besuch von einer roten Libelle- ihr scheint das rotbraune Wasser nix zu machen


----------

